# scam or not?



## sunflowersteve (Apr 24, 2012)

so i recently found THIS site http://www.anxietybusters.com/ and i've read a little about it and it's basically this ex-DP sufferer who made a program that is supposed to guarantee recovery for anxiety and DP.

only thing is it's like 400 bucks. i HAVE read forums though and it seems pretty legit that it has helped a lot of people recover. but still i'm a little skeptical. who would want to make profit on something so horrible. if i came up with a remedey i'd share it with you all i promise haha

anyways, check it out and tell me what you think. has anybody used this/ is familiar with it?

and should i look into getting it?

kudos~ dp.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Guarantees ? Really, I don't think its that black and white. I know your desperate but don't do anything silly.


----------



## ItalioRican (May 7, 2012)

Seriously! Being somebody who struggles with this everyday and knows how traumatizing this is I would never be able to have the heart to charge people for a cure! That is just sick to prey on ppl who are willing to do anything to just experience one day of feeling like themselves again... I dont think there is a cure... I myself am afraid to let go...feel like if I let go I will drift so far away I wont come back.... But then again I fear me thinking so much is going to cause the same effect, so I just cant win!..I live life and do things and try to keep my mind off of it... But ive realized im so afraid,of life around me... That when im doing things im purposely not living in the moment... Just kinda do things to mask the fact that im trying to ignore it... Dont really get into anything how I used to


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

ItalioRican said:


> Seriously! Being somebody who struggles with this everyday and knows how traumatizing this is I would never be able to have the heart to charge people for a cure! That is just sick to prey on ppl who are willing to do anything to just experience one day of feeling like themselves again... I dont think there is a cure... I myself am afraid to let go...feel like if I let go I will drift so far away I wont come back.... But then again I fear me thinking so much is going to cause the same effect, so I just cant win!..I live life and do things and try to keep my mind off of it... But ive realized im so afraid,of life around me... That when im doing things im purposely not living in the moment... Just kinda do things to mask the fact that im trying to ignore it... Dont really get into anything how I used to


First of all, yes, I'm sure it is a scam. There is not going to be anything in there that one could not get from a CBT specialist or something else of the like. If she has a cure she should be promoting it to doctors around the country and making sure people get access to it--esp if they have health insurance that can help with the cost.

ItalioRican, distracting yourself is a key aspect. Make sure to do other things too, like get exercise (I've found weight training esp helpful). Also, finding a med or supplement that at least helps with the feeling can be life-changing...it was for me.

Finally, I'd say, if you haven't already, definitely check out some of the books on DP, esp the recent one by Mauricio Sierra. It'll help you feel less alone and also hopeful that smart people are focusing on this!

Best,


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

it probably works for shorter term, symptoms of something else dp, not long term, drug or trauma induced dp. most of those programs are the same. if they work so well i'm sure you could find someone who would sell you their copy at a discount


----------



## doritocakes (May 20, 2012)

Remember: if something sounds too good to be true, it usually is..


----------

